# I think I'm IXXP. Please help!



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I used to test as ISTP 95% of the time, but when I tested myself a few times on different websites today, I got vastly different results.

I filled in the What's My Type Questionnaire by Spades. Can someone please provide me with some insight? I'm happy to provide more detail if needed.

I also filled in the Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (one of the sticky threads). Sorry, I can't post links yet but it's page 43, post #426.


*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
General info: female, 16, high school student, attention difficulties, general school related stress, no known mental illnesses, no medications.
Current state of mind: not sure, normal?

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
ht tps://flic.kr/p/NmrCdQ (remove the space)
It's a really cute chipmunk standing on a rock. My attention went to the chipmunk at first, then I tried to see what it was holding. I think it's holding a nut. The background is really blurry and I can't figure out exactly what it is. The brown parts look like rocks. The blue parts... that can't be water, can it? I think it's the sky. Overall, the picture gives off a sense of mystery and I want to know what the chipmunk is looking at and/or thinking about.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I try to stay calm, make sure no one is hurt, then I call a tow truck if there's reception. If not, I just hope for the best. If we're still stuck in the middle of nowhere after a few hours, I might start worrying about food and water.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I've never been to a party that involves drinking, and I don't drink. I'm not sure if I'll enjoy the party, but I stay with the driver the whole time just to be safe. I talk as little as possible, except to remind the driver not to drink.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
If my friend is extremely drunk, I ignore them. If not, it depends on what the claim is.
If it's really racist/sexist/LGBT+phobic/you get the idea, I get angry (for once!) and tell them "that was really rude and uncalled for." If my other friends actually agree with that claim, then we're not friends anymore. But knowing them, they'd probably gang up on that friend before I even say anything.
If it's not _that_ bad, I'm interested in what they think and calmly talk to them about the issue. Ideally, we both learn each other's viewpoints, and gain new knowledge and understanding.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
If anyone is getting hurt, of course that would worry me the most. If not, I keep my mind open and see how this could improve my understanding, and try to see how it fits in with what I already know.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
In no particular order: health, freedom, friendship, independence, family, helping others, privacy, open-mindedness, solitude
I'm not sure how I determined them, but I value all of these things.
I guess significant life experiences could change them.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) I'd say that I'm more reserved, secretive, and introverted than most people. I question things around me and try to bend the rules without breaking them. I used to talk back to my mom a lot; now I save my questions for Google.
Edit: This sounds weird, but I've genuinely never experienced loneliness. I've heard it described many times, so I'd recognize it if I felt it, and I imagine that it would suck.
I've never cried at movies either. I can come close to it, but it doesn't actually happen. I only seem to cry about real life issues.

b) I definitely want to be more organized. It would help me get through life so much more easily.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
My hunches or gut feelings are usually triggered when I don't have facts, previous experiences, or ideas that can help with my situation. For example, when I'm taking a multiple choice test that I didn't study for :th_woot: Joking aside, I do take them into account when I get them. On average, they're about 75% accurate.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Exercising and/or being around nature – without people.
b) Social interaction (a tiny bit is fine) and studying. HELLO, SCHOOL!
Yup, I'm definitely introverted. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I rarely cry or throw tantrums around others. When I was little, I figured out that it wouldn't do me any favors.
I don't share my internal thought process with other people unless it's absolutely necessary.
I act nicer than I really am on the inside – but that applies to almost everyone, right?


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

I would suggest INFP and ISFP at some points(despite I can see ISTP). When you did take those tests... How were the dichotomy differences?
Very self-reflective ideals.
I've taken the point of inferior Te on the 'I want to be more organized, you wanted to be it but you didn't stated the why or the how, that's why I think you're not actually seeking for something a strong Ti user would do but somethin a inferior Te use would.
In the flickr question, you haven't stated a point for the big framework but you gave a detailed approach of it, which suggest me that you're using Si and Ne as surfaced functions rather than Se and Ni and you don't seem to be optimized in fast-paced working but you often stay in safe.
I think the rest of the questions suggest very similar things so I'm leaving just there.
You're probably an INFP who is on Si-grip so they could score as a sensor, ISFP in second case.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks so much!

The dichotomy differences really confused me.
Could you please elaborate on the difference between Te and Ti? When I read the descriptions, I seem to relate more to Ti but I could've misunderstood something.
Spot on – my teachers have also told me that I often forget to explain the why and how! If I was more organized, I'd likely become better at time management and have a routine that helps me get things done. Instead, I tend to procrastinate and act at the last minute.
Not optimized in fast-paced working + tendency to procrastinate = terrible combination.
What's an Si-grip?

Apologies for all these silly questions.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Sorry for the late response, I was busy.

As an IxFP is common to identify more with Ti than with Te.
The* important* differences time to know your exact case are, the strong Te users often are organised, factual and efficient, their views are more related to evidences. The strong Te user reasoning lies upon the consequence rather than with the premises. The low Te users are like the strong ones but in a less balanced way, they do, but rarely, and when they do, their ways are often very simple. IxFPs are not organised or consciously objective but they 'just' want because it seems efficient.
The Ti users are more focused on the premises and thesis rather in its conclusion or arguments, Ti users are more focused on the reasonings than on the evidences. The Ti of the IxFPs is kind of being reasonable and attend to reasonings, but omit it when inferior Te comes out.

Explained simply, a Si grip is kind of when you pick the Si function in whatever the type is that use it (xNxPs and xSxJs) and substitute it for the Ne function. INFP in a Si grip is kind of Fi-Si-Ne-Te.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

nah i don't think you're an infp, you sound more like a Ti dom than an Fi dom. plus, i don't see any basic (maybe stereotypical) traits of an infp based on your responses lol. i see some ne, but i think you should check which type description (or function, between Ne and Se) you relate to more.
also you're 16 & in highschool (hey me too) so it's not a big deal if you don't fit one type over another, it's probable your functions are still developing and whatever


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

patadia said:


> nah i don't think you're an infp, you sound more like a Ti dom than an Fi dom. plus, i don't see any basic (maybe stereotypical) traits of an infp based on your responses lol. i see some ne, but i think you should check which type description (or function, between Ne and Se) you relate to more.
> also you're 16 & in highschool (hey me too) so it's not a big deal if you don't fit one type over another, it's probable your functions are still developing and whatever


There's no stereotypical behavior responses of any type, I'm just getting deeper. She might not be INFP, but I think the Fi dominance and the Te inferior are pretty clear. She haven't stated any strong Dom Ti-Inf Fe evidence. However, I agree on the fact that at age 16 your type is not determined since the functions are still developing.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

@The Rider

Don't worry about it. My responses can sometimes be late too. In this case, I was sleeping.



The Rider said:


> As an IxFP is common to identify more with Ti than with Te.
> The important differences time to know your exact case are, the strong Te users often are organised, factual and efficient, their views are more related to evidences. The strong Te user reasoning lies upon the consequence rather than with the premises. The low Te users are like the strong ones but in a less balanced way, they do, but rarely, and when they do, their ways are often very simple. IxFPs are not organised or consciously objective but they 'just' want because it seems efficient.
> The Ti users are more focused on the premises and thesis rather in its conclusion or arguments, Ti users are more focused on the reasonings than on the evidences. The Ti of the IxFPs is kind of being reasonable and attend to reasonings, but omit it when inferior Te comes out.


I really sound like a Te in the sense that I tend not to explain the premises and thesis, I just jump straight to the answers. I decided to look deeper into what Te really is and looked at a thread on Te vs Ti.



Figure said:


> *Ti* says A=B=C=D=E. It values a way of thinking in which there is a logical progression from one point to the next that creates a system. They focus on sorting out inconsistencies within their system, wanting it to "work," preferably without error. This is why Ti people tend to correct facts when they think you've mis-spoke - they tend to want consistency and accuracy, as this creates validity in their style of thinking. However well their system "works" on its own, Ti thinking sometimes misses the end goal/point, and is such criticized by
> 
> *Te: *A=E. Te people tend to be concerned with output and result. What's the end result or payout, regardless of the process or the way in which individual steps get you there, and does this amount to efficiency when all is said and done? Unlike Ti logic that deals with creating a structure that "works," Te logic simply uses what's around factually to make a strong case. "The facts are what they are, regardless of how or why, and they come together to prove X." The problem here is that sometimes Te thinking makes assumptions that are not valid and runs with them.





TemptingFate said:


> Te is fast, correct but has collateral damage/doesn't care about every detail.





Entropic said:


> Ti: How do I define this?
> Te: What results do I get?


However,


LucASS said:


> I have a INTP (Ti dominant, in other words) friend who does A=E all the time. He thinks B, C and D is too obvious to point out. Kind of like how you don't explain why 1 + 3 = 4.





GIA Diamonds said:


> i do that all the time, but its because ive already thought about it, and then i cut out some details and forget that people arent in my head so i have to explain it and then it gets bleh


I find having to explain things in detail quite frustrating, mostly because I'm neither articulate nor talkative. I always think "why say 200 words when 20 is enough?" and struggle with meeting word counts while writing, while most of my friends worry about having to cut down their essays. I'm much better at summarizing than expanding. I notice spelling errors and always want to correct them, and I've had to resist the temptation many times. Are these Te/Fi traits?


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

@patadia

I've read basically all of the descriptions and I know that my internal bias will mess up the results. Online quizzes tend to focus too much on stereotypical behavior responses, so I suspect that they're really far off. For example, I tend to be overly objective and unbiased, which hurts my relationships with other people, I'm not touchy-feely, I hate dealing with other people's emotions and seem cold/harsh at times – I mostly get T when I take online tests. I understand that it's possible for two people with the same behavior responses to have completely different personality types.

Even if my functions are still developing, it'd be nice to have a general idea of what type I really am.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

The Rider said:


> There's no stereotypical behavior responses of any type, I'm just getting deeper. She might not be INFP, but I think the Fi dominance and the Te inferior are pretty clear. She haven't stated any strong Dom Ti-Inf Fe evidence. However, I agree on the fact that at age 16 your type is not determined since the functions are still developing.


what makes you think an fi dom is clear~
i mean i can somewhat see it, but i can't clearly tell which function she uses out of the two


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

@Bismuth yea tests are annoying like that, i can't take an mbti test without pinpointing what function(s) the question is asking for. have you tried a test that focuses on functions


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

@patadia

I've tried that and I got "unclear" results.
The function descriptions are pretty misleading sometimes. They tend to focus on strong users of that function (strong Te users are great at directing people, etc) and I don't relate to that at all. 3rd and 4th functions tend to be less obvious.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Lol, I got extremely confused because I didn't remember posting in this thread @[email protected]
Anyways I do see istp but I could also see intp and maybe infp. I can't really see isfp. I'll explain why I chose those three sometime  I'm at work and my break is ending soon!


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

@GIA Diamonds

Sorry for the confusion! I can't post the exact link to that thread yet.
It's personalitycafe(dot)com/cognitive-functions/147142-te-vs-ti-real-life-example-how-they-differ.html but it was started over a year ago.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Just a side note:
As you can all see, I get extremely frustrated when I notice that I've made typos. Could that mean anything when it comes to my personality type?


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

That could mean a number of things. Try the Keys 2 Cognition test, it seems to be really good.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

@Shroud Shifter

I got these results.

extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.9)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ****************************************** (42)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************************** (41)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************** (18.3)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) ******************** (20.5)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************ (36)
good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************** (20.8)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************ (36.9)
excellent use

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INFP*
*Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Feeling (Fi):* Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Intuiting (Ne):* Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ENFP*, or *INTP*


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Yay, I can finally post links! My not so short response to the Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 is here.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh well. INFP or INTP. Take your pick and stick to it unless something forces you to consider otherwise. Based on these test results you're a borderline.

Edit: While ENFP is a possibility as well, I would rule out ISTP.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

This article may explain why I wasn't inclined to see myself as a feeler all these years.

My decisions are equally based on logic and how it'll affect people, because I want things to make sense but I don't want to get in trouble for saying the wrong thing or using the wrong tone. Despite my best efforts, sometimes I hurt people's feelings unintentionally. The last 2 points on the comparison chart: "What you say is more important than how you say it!" vs "How you say it is as important than what you say!" really got to me. My speaking voice is naturally blunt so I've learned to be afraid of even giving out the slightest criticism! I rarely give out compliments either because people have told me that I don't sound sincere enough, whatever that means to them.

When people tell me about their personal problems, I have to repress the urge to say "you should have done ___ instead" because I found out the hard way that most people don't appreciate suggestions like that. _(I should've included that in my questionnaire response! How did I forget?)_

So... am I repressing dominant or auxiliary Te/Ti characteristics to appear less harsh? Or overly concerned about hurting other people's feelings? Am I a thinker or a feeler?

Thanks for reading


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

yea i think borderline is possible, could be that your functions aren't fully defined~
i'm borderline enfp and entp & trying to see whether my TiFe trumps FiTe or vice versa, could be the same for you


----------

